# 17th Annual Texas Flyfishers Fly Tying Festival



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

_*17th Annual FLY TYING FESTIVAL 
Hosted by the Texas FlyFishers*_

Fly Tying for everyone......expert, novice or beginner!

Mark your calendar for February 7th, 2009 and plan to attend the Texas FlyFisher's 17th Annual Fly Tying Festival.

Enjoy a unique opportunity to sit beside, and learn from some of the best tyers in the nation. Bring along a youngster and introduce him or her to the lifelong, fulfilling pastime of fly fishing and fly tying.

***SPECIAL GUEST** 
Mark Sedotti*

Mark Sedotti is a salt and freshwater fisher and casting instructor. He was casting columnist for Saltwater Fly Fishing Magazine for its first five years. He is widely known for this ability to cast a very large fly for distances up to 180 feet. Mark will be tying and doing casting demonstrations.

*Featuring 50+ Tyers from Texas and Other States*. Eight hours of fly tying demonstrations - warm water, cold water and salt water patterns. 
*Six 1 - Hour Programs *- with closed circuit video for viewing tying skills up close. 
*Beginner's Corner* - Hands on construction. 
*Vendor Booths* - with the latest in products and services. 
*Casting Pond* - If you have never done so, now is the time to try your hand at fly casting. 
*WHEN:* Saturday, February 7th, 2009 from 8:3a.m. to 4:30 p.m. 
Drop in and browse or stay the wholeday. 
*WHERE:* Bethany Christian Church, 3223 Westimer, Houston, TX (between Buffalo Speedway and Kirby; inside Loop 610 east of the Galleria) 
*COST:* $ 10 adults, $8 seniors (62 and over), $5 under 18, or $14 entire family. 
*MEALS:* The church kitchen will be serving great spaghetti and meatball lunches, complete with salad, garlic bread, 
dessert and tea for $5.00 per plate. 
_*Texas FlyFishers will once again hold the Danish Casting Games, so bring your rod and show off your talents. *_


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

*17th Annual Fly Tying Festival 
Featured Presenter Schedule*

9:00 am 
*Capt. Robert Sloan 
Fly Fishing The Texas Flats For Redfish And Trout*

10:00 am 
*Mark Sedotti 
Tying The Sedotti Banger*

11:00 am 
*Banning Collins 
Fly Fishing the Texas Hill Country Rivers*

- Lunch Break-

1:00 pm 
*Kevin Hutchison 
Tying Effective Hill Country Flies*

2:00 pm 
*Ray Chapa 
Tying the Texas Crease Fly*

3:00 pm 
*Mike George 
Deer Hair as an Art Medium*

Schedule subject to change with out notice


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*A Big Thanks*

Animal Chris/Texas Flyfishers:

Thanks for letting me attend your event to promote the Lydia Ann Fly Masters tournament and educate people about Casting for Recovery. There are some great guys in your group/club, and y'all are doing good things over there.

Keep me posted on your Texas Flyfishers Redfish Rodeo. I'm planning on fishing it this year.

Again, much thanks.

-Palmer Simpson


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for coming. I hope this helped you get the word out and brings you some entries for a good cause. I'm sure there will be a few from our club. Let us know what we can do to help you get the word out.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Animal Chris said:


> Thanks for coming. I hope this helped you get the word out and brings you some entries for a good cause. I'm sure there will be a few from our club. Let us know what we can do to help you get the word out.


Just keep doin what you're doin! Appreciate all of your help. Hope to see you at the weigh-in.


----------

